# Pet Tags - Problem with edges chipping/wearing within 1-2 days



## tjt (Apr 26, 2017)

Newbie here to this forum, as well as newbie to the world to dye sublimation. This isn't a post about shirt sublimation, but I've seen that this is a very active forum, with a lot of great knowledge and people willing to help.

I'm setting up a business doing some dye sublimation work and am having some issues pressing 2 sided pet tags. I initially had the issue on my first test batch, however the supplier said that it was a 'tooling' issue, and they figured they had the issue corrected. So, I ordered more tags and prepared a bunch of tags to give to friends and family for testing purposes. Every single person came back saying with 1-2 days of their pet wearing them the edges were worn/chipping. The tags given out were a mixture of bones / circle tags, and the pet wearing them ranged from couch potatoes to active.

We are using the Sawgrass Virtuoso 400 for the printing, and have a Hotronix Fusion Heat Press. This heat press has a pad on the bottom platen, which we apply kraft paper for protection, lay the blank down (with side being press facing towards top platen), transfer paper facing downward on top of that, then more protective paper. The temperature is set to 375F and we are pressing the backs first (information side). Then we press the front (graphic side) - we wait until the product is cooled, but for the most part we wait 2-3 hours after the first side is done. For some of the samples I've removed the transfer paper immediately (some I've removed carefully and others of removed quickly), and for the other samples I've actually waited until the product is cooled. 

I'm at a loss as to what's going on. I don't know if it's the tag product I'm buying (from what I can tell, coming from a reputable supplier), or if it's method I'm using. Perhaps some suggestion on suppliers for 2 sided pet tags for sublimation? If you've had chipping issues, and how did you correct them? I'm a complete newbie, so any knowledge you can share, suggest, anything at all I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks for reading my long post!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Waiting 3 hours to press the other side is overkill. That's not helping or hurting your chipping issues.

Are these aluminum? Who is the supplier?


----------



## tjt (Apr 26, 2017)

Initially I was told to let them cool for a bit before pressing the second side, so I just thought setting them aside for a couple hours would be ok. If it doesn't matter either way, then I'll just do the second side when they are cooled down enough to touch.

The tags are aluminum, so I do understand its a softer metal then steel, however I wouldn't expect the amount of wear I've seen, with just only 1-2 days of them being on a pet. As for the supplier, I would prefer not to name them, since I'm currently in discussion with them on what the issue could be. I don't want to put anyone name or business out there publicly when they are at this point, trying to help.

I'm just wondering what options are out there for various suppliers, or tips/tricks that people have tried that have worked for them.

Thanks!


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Aluminum cools really fast. Especially dogtags due to them being relatively thin. I wait about a minute, maybe a little longer if I'm doing something else.

I didn't see if you said what kind of pressure you're using. No more than a medium pressure is needed. Any more than that and you can lift up the coating or prepare it to lift later. I use anywhere from a light to medium pressure. And since everyone's pressure is different, you'll have to figure out what your type of pressure is and adjust as needed.

Giving the supplier's name doesn't mean you're bashing them. Maybe others on here use the same supplier and can answer you with tips or a resolution, quicker than the supplier.

To me, it sounds like a pressure issue. Maybe not. Use a little less pressure?


----------



## tjt (Apr 26, 2017)

WalkingZombie - Thanks for the input! I'm using a pressure of about 3-4 on the Hotronix Fusion.... which I believe is medium for that one. I will try printing a couple tests with the lightest pressure possible and see how they wear. I'll test any suggestion at this point!

Thanks


----------



## beerrubio (Dec 20, 2016)

Here is what I do for those tags


Temp..................365 to 370
dwell time............70 seconds
very light pressure


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi, instead of pressing the sides at different times, have you tried doing both at the same time? On our tags, we recommend doing both and provide templates to aid in setting up the transfer, which you can then apply using a tack adhesive spray.

It is correct that a tooling problem could cause the chipping as well as hard coating. We recommend 360° to 375° F. and about 80 seconds for both sides. Hope this helps a little, but good luck in resolving your problem.

Steve


----------



## tjt (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks bratdawg,

I've tried sourcing the tack adhesive spray here in Canada and for whatever reason, I can't seem to find any. The few suppliers I emailed didn't know what I was talking about, and the couple in the US can't ship the stuff across the border. I have a couple of Jigs there cut from teflon, but I find the company that created them should of used a slightly thinner sheet for it. The tags kind of sink in it a bit so when placing a sheet on either side I'm getting mixed results. If I could find the spray here locally, then I'd definitely attempt 2 sides at once. Either way, even if I print 1 side, I'm still getting the "cracked" edges. 

I'm just finishing up a few test samples there now on some various settings, and I'm thinking its more of a product issue. every one of them shows slight cracking around the edge, and my guess, this is why they are wearing faster then they should.


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sure you can find a comparable spray in Canada. We used to sell Wilflex Hot-Tak which is available through many screen print suppliers. But there are others that will work as well. If nothing else try a crafts store for a repositionable tack spray. Good luck!

Steve


----------



## tjt (Apr 26, 2017)

So just an update on some tests I ran - I produced some tags at various temperatures (360 / 370 / 375 & 380), with each temperature using three different press times (30s / 60s & 80s). All were produced using the lowest pressure up to maybe a pressure of 2 or 3. Half were produced with the tag facing the top (harder) platen (with print facing down on top of the tag). The other half were produced with the tag facing the bottom (softer) platen (with the print facing upward under the tag).

The samples were dropped off yesterday to various people for their pets to wear and test. So far, in less then 24 hours, I've heard from half of the people saying that they are starting to see signs of the edge wearing already. At this rate by end of the day the tag will looked like the photo attached - which is what I'm trying to avoid.

I understand that tags could possibly wear over time, but I certainly don't expect to sell a product to someone, and have them call me in 2-3 days wanting a refund. Am I naive to think that tags shouldn't wear this fast? or this bad at all? 

The supplier I purchased the tags from is Chewbarka - I wasn't going to name the supplier, but as someone mentioned above, maybe someone has some insight as to why I'm getting these results. Or perhaps most have had trouble with these tags, and can suggest another supplier that will exceed the results I'm getting. Thanks!


----------



## SouthMSbowtique (Feb 23, 2016)

sounds like a cheap chinese blank. i exclusively use unisub and dyetrans from conde. David Gross from Conde runs around here pretty often and can get you setup hopefully. Also Joni down in Mobile is awesome to work with.

I press ours at 400 with medium pressure for 60 seconds and haven't had a moment's trouble.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

tjt said:


> The supplier I purchased the tags from is Chewbarka - I wasn't going to name the supplier, but as someone mentioned above, maybe someone has some insight as to why I'm getting these results. Or perhaps most have had trouble with these tags, and can suggest another supplier that will exceed the results I'm getting. Thanks!


Yea, that was me suggesting it... and YES, I've used Chewbarka. I LOVED the price point AND the shape of their dogtags compared to everyone else but 99% of the ones that I pressed either started chipping or the coating started lifting from the edges. And I purchased 100 tags. Pressed over half of them. Also, on most, the first pressed side would blur after pressing the second side. Really disappointed because I could have sold TONS of those with a nice profit. I believe I emailed him. Can't remember what he said. Been ages but a resolution was never reached. Spent too much time trying to figure it out.

So, I went back to using the 2-sided Unisub tags (U5916). Although more expensive, they come out perfect every single time.

But if YOU figure it out, please share. I still have some Chewbarka tags laying around.


----------

